# The Red Duke, A Warhammer Heroes Novel Cover Art Up



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Click Here to see the cover art. 



> Originally Posted by *Black Library*
> The Red Duke is one of the most vicious vampires to stalk the Old World, and we think Cheoljoo Lee’s art for the forthcoming Warhammer Heroes novel reflects that perfectly. Cheoljoo has produced a blood-chilling portrait that, like his covers for the Salamanders series, is dark, moody and dripping with menace. We particularly like the perspective, making you feel like the vampire’s next victim...we won’t sleep for a week now.


Discuss,


Bane of Kings Out


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Not to impressive after the recent amazing cover arts we have gotten for a few 40k books, but it does still look nice.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice, The Red Duke looks appropriately fearsome but he'd look better with a fearsome fanged helmet.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not a fan of it; the armour just feels to busy and lacking in elegance for a vampire count.

Maybe its the angle we are looking from, but the armour looks rather bulky and heavy. Something I would be inclined to thing a warrior of chaos would wear. In fact, the first thing I thought when looking at this was: is that a warrior of Khorne or something?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

darkreever said:


> I'm not a fan of it; the armour just feels to busy and lacking in elegance for a vampire count.
> 
> Maybe its the angle we are looking from, but the armour looks rather bulky and heavy. Something I would be inclined to thing a warrior of chaos would wear. In fact, the first thing I thought when looking at this was: is that a warrior of Khorne or something?


oddly I thought the same thing. I looked at the photo before reading the description and only gleaned that it was a Vampire after looking hard at the face. I always envisioned the Vampire Lords as more lithe and flexible. He just looks like a linebacker.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

he kind of looks a bit stupid he is not the menacing vampire that at first sight seems human if someone thought he was human i think something would be wrong with him


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I can understand the use of heavy, bulky looking armour considering his Bretonnian Knight origins and the fact he's a follower of Abhorash BUT as reever said it's just too 'busy'.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Meh, I'm more interested in the contents of the book rather than the cover. C.L Werner is the master of WH fantasy novels, followed closely by Chris Wraight.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

darkreever said:


> I'm not a fan of it; the armour just feels to busy and lacking in elegance for a vampire count.
> 
> Maybe its the angle we are looking from, but the armour looks rather bulky and heavy. Something I would be inclined to thing a warrior of chaos would wear. In fact, the first thing I thought when looking at this was: is that a warrior of Khorne or something?


I agree. It's a good piece of artwork, but compared to some of the others that BL have churned out recently it pales in comparison.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Sacred Feth said:


> Meh, I'm more interested in the contents of the book rather than the cover. C.L Werner is the master of WH fantasy novels, followed closely by Chris Wraight.


Each to his own, C.L Werner ranks about 5th for WH fantasy novels for me.

(After- Nathan Long, Graham McNeill, Chris Wraight, and Gav Thorpe)


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

It jst seems to...cartoony for my likes, still very cool looking but, nothing on par with soul hunter or the new Gildar rift artwork.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Each to his own, C.L Werner ranks about 5th for WH fantasy novels for me.
> 
> (After- Nathan Long, Graham McNeill, Chris Wraight, and Gav Thorpe)


Bill King, Bill King, Bill King, Bill King, Robert Earl for me. Everything else unfortunately doesn't really hold a candle to it, and rarely instils anything emotive about the characters.

Artwork means shag all to me. He looks like a Chaos Warrior wearing magnetic armour in a nail factory, not a fallen Duke of Aquitaine. Do not like one little bit, but I'll still be getting to read. As for the 40K artwork, I'm not even keen on that tbh. The original cover for Execution Hour was amazing, and what got me into 40K fluff, and nothing attracts the same feeling of "wow! going to pop that out and have a gander".

In fact, much of the current artwork seems more "niche" in that only perhaps graphical artists appreciate it's skills and technique, rather than actually how good it looks (a bit like visual opera), and I've not been a fan of it for a long while. I'd much prefer there to be a series of covers which would allow someone to have the spines the same, a bit like a Penguin collection (although myself, I only have Stoker's Dracula and Shelley's Frankenstein).


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Baron Spikey said:


> Each to his own, C.L Werner ranks about 5th for WH fantasy novels for me.
> 
> (After- Nathan Long, Graham McNeill, Chris Wraight, and Gav Thorpe)


Haven't read anything by Long. I also enjoy Graham and Gav's books, I'd probably rate them 3rd and 4th respectively in my own list.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy mother. C.L.Werner's books just ooze bad-assery. And this cover is awesome. I just can't wait to get my hands on this book.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone else think - Astorath the Grim - When they saw this? It's not a great piece of artwork, but I've seen worse. It's not what I imagined him to be, though. For some reason, in my head, every Vampire Count has long hair rather than short; and are handsome to an unnatural extent. Ah well!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

His shoulder-plates made me think of a Blood Angel (or Knight of Blood) turned to Chaos.


----------

